# for the shotgunners



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

just looked at my newest ballistic products catalog. saw a few things that may interest some of you: nickle plated lead in BB,F, and 4 buck. also saw mag lead in size BB. they still have regular buckshot in all sizes BBB through 000 buck. reloaders take your pick. :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Link.

http://www.ballisticproducts.com/products.asp?dept=69

Pretty good deals too. To bad im not a shotgun reloader.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

very nice. thanks for the update. very cool! I have a few people that might be interested in this. nice work.

xdeano


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

king,

When you hunted alot with the shotgun (coyotes), what size and type of shot did you find was best overall? I don't reload for shotgun, and there are certainly many choices in lead and steel loaded ammo. I shoot a 3.5 inch twelve.

I remeber you mentioning that the shotgun was your go to weapon at one time. I rarely use just the shotgun, but often will take both shotgun and rifle. My favorite so far (with limited kills) is #4 buck.

Thanks in advance for any input you may have.

KD


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I know you're asking King, and i'm sure he'll give you a good suggestion as well.

i've shot a lot of coyotes with 4 buck, it definitely works, i've also had good luck with lead bb's, I'd like to try a few of the inbetween pellet sizes just to see how well it works.

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I always liked lead BB. #4 buck is a close second though. Ive always opted for the "more pellets over bigger pellets" as I dont like having lots of dead space in the pattern. Id rather have half a dozen smaller pellets hitting than one bigger one.

Whatevers used, patterning and making sure you have the right choke/load combo is more important I think than what load. If it doesn't pattern worth a hoot, its gonna give you problems.

Ive been using #4 buck the last two years now as BB lead has been non-existent. When I patterned this load and finally hit the right choke, it blew my mind. I patterned out to 75 yards, and well, the pellets are there to do it, im just a little worried about retained energy, so I keep my shots to 60 and under.

I loooooove shotgunning coyotes. No sewing, little to no blood, and if you've done the homework, its just lights out!

Like xdeano said, for close range (<30 yards) and if you could find it, I think deuces or ones in lead would be dynomite.


----------



## LukeDuke (Jan 22, 2010)

Remington's Hevi-shot #2's dead coyote, 3.5in 12 gauge,up to 60-65yds, Nite Nite!! May even go farther with the right chock tube


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

I am with Bareback on this one. I like the 00buck. I just feel like I get more knock down with it. I have used 2 3/4" but I like 3" 00buck.

I have no faith in lead BB but I have not shot it myself. I just watched one turn and keep running at 30 yards and three shots of it. I also have seen full on head shot with dead coyote at 50 yards turn and run off. Shotgun is a shotgun though. At least you can get to your 2nd and 3rd shot in mili seconds.

I would like to try Hornady's buckshot.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

a mixed load of plated BB and 4 buck would be interesting??? :huh:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

It might work, the stopping power of the 4b with the decent pattern of BB. give it a shot. how many 4b pellets would you put in there? 20 or so on a 3.5".

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

JuvyPimp said:


> I am with Bareback on this one. I like the 00buck. I just feel like I get more knock down with it. I have used 2 3/4" but I like 3" 00buck.
> 
> I have no faith in lead BB but I have not shot it myself. I just watched one turn and keep running at 30 yards and three shots of it. I also have seen full on head shot with dead coyote at 50 yards turn and run off. Shotgun is a shotgun though. At least you can get to your 2nd and 3rd shot in mili seconds.
> 
> I would like to try Hornady's buckshot.


Its all about the pattern. SO many guys just slap a full choke in and go. If you havent done your homework and have no idea what your load is capable of, you can get results like those with any shot size.


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

I forgot to mention what I was in agreement with you on......yes patterning is everything. I agree 100%. Just like waterfowl.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for the helpful info guys. #4 Buck, and Dead Coyote T both patterned well in my 12 - out to 50 yards. Beyond that I would have my doubts. Like BBJ stated, the energy also gets to be a concern.

Has anyone tried the Tungston Iron BBB loads in a 3.5 12? Seems like it would be a great load.

Thanks again,
KD


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

when i used the scattergun a lot it accounted for about 25-30% of my coyotes. they didn't circle as wide back then. pressure is high here now so i find i get by with the rifle on the shotgun dogs after ONLY 17 years of learning how to hit those runners with a rifle! as strange as it may seem, i did better with size T or TT steel shot. F did not do as well and no lead i ever tried from BB to 4 buck gave as consistent results. steel will break ribs and get through to the heart and lungs. i did not, however, have the opportunity to try nickle plated F lead. it was not around at the time. in a 10 ga. it may be devastating. i always used the 10 ga. with an improved modified choke set for big steel pellets. the patterns were brutal. well i did kill one dog with a 28 ga. just to see if i could, but that shot was taken at 8 yards! i also had a bigger gun sitting next to me if needed.
Duplex load of 4 buck and BB? not worth the effort. let me see if i can explain this in a coherent manner. once you get to the range where you need the umph of 4 buck, the pattern of BB's no longer is contributing anything of use in terms of penetration and knock down. that knock down power absolutely needs to be delivered deep enough into the yote's body to shut down all systems. think of it as shooting 2 separate loads at once: a 28 ga. charge of 4 buck and a 28 ga. charge of BB. 3/4 ounce of either would be considered pretty weak. 2 separate charges is what you get though. the bigger shot always retains it's velocity better and out runs the lighter shot. hope this is at least as clear as mud!
anyone who tries some of the nickle F lead, post up some results with range and angle. should be interesting. one more thing, big pellets like that usually pattern much better from a mod. or imp. mod. choke than a full. i would also use a buffered load, it really improves pattern and shortens the shot string. even with big pellets. i always back off my powder charge by a grain and then use corn meal as buffer. it works just as well as commercial buffer and won't set up if it get's wet. i usually fill to the top of the hull (shot already in there) and vibrate the buffer down into the shot. you will see the pellets rise to the top a little as it settles in. a shaker core for a duck decoy would likely speed things up, but i just run the base of the hull back and forth against the back of a primer tray while keeping my thumb over the top of the hull. place a piece of paper towel over the charge before crimping to stop buffer leakage. the worst part is vibrating the buffer down into the shot charge, it slows down loading a bunch, but is worth it. good luck folks. :thumb:


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Anyone have any experience with, or input on using Tungston Iron shot loads in sizes such as BBB or larger?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

kdog said:


> Anyone have any experience with, or input on using Tungston Iron shot loads in sizes such as BBB or l


 who can afford to


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I was just going to say the same thing. it might kill a coyote but it'll definitely kill the wallet.

xdeano


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Assuming I may be willing to pay the price for the shells, what is your opinion or experience on how Tungston Iron in BBB or larger would perform on coyotes? I am planning a road trip, and would like to make a decision soon on ammo. Any and all input is greatly appreciated!

KD


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I must be the CHEAPEST sob in the world.

The tungsten will work if you get it into them, there's not a problem there. But why spend so much when there are cheap 4buck rounds out there that will do the same thing. You aren't going to notice a difference, maybe a little bit on range and it might penetrate a half inch more, which really isn't going to help much. Keep it simple man. Save the money and spend an extra day on the trip. 

xdeano


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

xdeano said:


> Save the money and spend an extra day on the trip.
> 
> xdeano


yeah :beer:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

tungsten would be devastating, but i agree with xdeano. you can pay for your gas on what those shells cost! ouch. but if you're the type who can bait them in with caviar... :laugh: go for it.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Caviar? Hmmm, never tried that 

Thanks for the input guys, I'll let you know if I have any opportunities with the shotgun, and how it performs. Will most likely use #4 Buck.

KD


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

kingcanada said:


> tungsten would be devastating, but i agree with xdeano. you can pay for your gas on what those shells cost! ouch. but if you're the type who can bait them in with caviar... :laugh: go for it.


Bait may be the only suitable use for caviar though. You about need gasoline to take the taste out of your mouth! uke:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I never thought of using fish eggs as bait. I'll have to do that. I've used aged carp works well, for coyotes, fox, **** etc. I'll have to give that a try this spring.

xdeano


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

xdeano said:


> I never thought of using fish eggs as bait. I'll have to do that. I've used aged carp works well, for coyotes, fox, **** etc. I'll have to give that a try this spring.
> 
> xdeano


my mother in law gave me a bottle of "omega 3 fish oil" softgels. i ain't taking them. i did break one open and i think for a little pill it would have some drawing power for a critter?????????????????????? :-?


----------

